# Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??



## MonaNelly (18. Apr. 2012)

Seit ca. einer Woche sind alle Fische plötzlich total verängstigt nur noch am Grund. Die Kleinsten schwimmen manchmal ein wenig nach oben, mehr aber auch nicht. Das Komische: keine Kampfspuren (außer einer losen Flosse, die am Rand lag), keine toten Fische, ich vermisse keine Fische, optisch alles ok!
Die __ Frösche sind allerdings alle weg. 

Nun verstecken sich die Fische in den noch kleinen Seerosen am Grund und im ca. 3cm hohen Schlamm und schwimmen hauptsächlich nur noch zackig, richtig panisch!
Was könnte da passiert sein? Hatten die Frösche vll zu viele Frühlingsgefühle und sind auf die Fische los?


----------



## katja (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

oder du hattest katzen- oder reiherbesuch?


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Also eine lose Flosse spricht eher für einen Katzenbesuch ... 
Wenn keiner Deiner Fische fehlt, hat die Katze vielleicht vom Nachbarteich sich einen Fisch geholt und bei Dir am Teichrand verspeist.
Die Fische brauchen eine Weile bis sie sich wieder beruhigt haben ...


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Hi Mandy,

das wäre aber ein ungewöhnliches Verhalten für eine "normale" Katze - in der Regel schleppen die ihre Beute nachhause oder zu einem Freßversteck. 

Mona, kannst Du erkennen, ob vielleicht einem Fisch eine Flosse fehlt? Den müsste dann natürlich verarzten.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Naja, was ist denn heutzutage schon noch normal?! ...

Mona hat doch gesagt, es sind keine __ Frösche mehr da ... deshalb hatte ich eben auch Katze getippt ...


----------



## MadDog (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Es könnten aber auch Elstern sein. Das Problem habe ich, das die Elstern am Rand sitzen und auf Fisch- und Froschfang gehen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## canis (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Ich schliesse mich den anderen an, das klingt eindeutig nach dem Auftauchen eines Fressfeindes. Ob Katze, __ Reiher oder was anderes bleibt ohne weitere Angaben wohl vorerst spekulation. Du müsstest dich am besten mal auf die Laurer setzen und den "Täter" in flagranti erwischen.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Hallo,

 das ist doch Komisch 

Das gleiche bei mir auch wobei ich sagen muss das ich einen Koi hatte ca 20 cm

 der ist weg !

alle Fische schwimmer immer nur im Tiefbereich !!!!


----------



## canis (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Nix ist da komisch. Es ist ein völlig natürliches Verhalten, dass Fische bei der Anwesenheit von Fressfeinden auch Tauchstation gehen und sich verstecken.


----------



## MonaNelly (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

ist mir auch ganz recht so, solange noch ken schutz gewachsen ist.

komisch ist wirklich nur, dass sie all die jahre super neugierig waren. wir habeen ja nicht erst seit gestern katzen und co im garten.


----------



## MonaNelly (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

da nun die seerosen kräftig wachsen, werden sie wieder zutraulicher. 
sie sind zwar noch immer schreckhafter, als letztes jahr, aber die neugier siegt meistens


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Bei uns war das nach dem Reiherbesuch so.. erst nachdem ich den Zaun angelegt hab und das Viech nicht mehr kam, wurden sie wieder zutraulicher...   manche Fische haben wir vorher wochenlang nicht gesehen


----------



## Carlo (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Hallo,

bei mir war es ein __ Reiher. Die Fische waren nur noch unten und ziemlich hecktisch unterwegs.
Mein Nachbar hat den Vogel gesehen als er wieder aus dem Garten startete.
Ich glaube so nach 2Wochen waren die Fische wieder "normal".

Bin nun am überlegen ob ich mir eine Scarecrow zulege. Das Netz über dem Teich gefällt mir nicht.
Hat von euch jemand so einen Scarecrow?

gruß
Carlo


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Fischen passiert??*

Reiherdiskussionen bitte im Reiherthread - da wird auch das von Carlo angefragte Teil besprochen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903


----------

